# Kitty Litter Cake



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Didn't know if should put this here or in the Joke Forum. But it is a real recipe if you dare to try it....









KITTY LITTER CAKE INGREDIENTS

1 box spice or German chocolate cake mix 
1 box of white cake mix 
1 package white sandwich cookies 
1 large package vanilla instant pudding mix 
A few drops green food coloring 
12 small Tootsie Rolls or equivalent

SERVING "DISHES AND UTENSILS"

1 NEW cat-litter box 
1 NEW cat-litter box liner (saran wrap works too)
1 NEW pooper scooper

Prepare and bake cake mixes, according to directions, in any size pan. 
Prepare pudding and chill. Crumble cookies in small batches in blender 
or food processor. Add a few drops of green food coloring to 1 cup 
of cookie crumbs. Mix with a fork or shake in a jar. Set aside. 
When cakes are at room temperature, crumble them into a large bowl.

Toss with half of the remaining cookie crumbs and enough pudding to make the mixture moist but not soggy. Place liner in litter box and pour in mixture.

Unwrap 3 Tootsie Rolls and heat in a microwave until soft and pliable. Shape the blunt ends into slightly curved points. Repeat with three more rolls. Bury the rolls decoratively in the cake mixture. Sprinkle remaining white cookie crumbs over the mixture, then scatter green crumbs lightly over top.

Heat 5 more Tootsie Rolls until almost melted. Scrape them on top of 
the cake and sprinkle with crumbs from the litter box. Heat the 
remaining Tootsie Roll until pliable and hang it over the edge of the box.

Place box on a sheet of newspaper and serve with scooper. Enjoy!

(PS. This was served at a 50th Birthday Party.)


----------



## wendy & chuck (Sep 14, 2004)

What a riot.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Goldy...you are sick and twisted!

I like that in a person!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

To funny my wife makes one called Dirt Cake and another called Puppy Chow. First year we made the Dirt Cake for the school auction it went for over $70. Had a couple families with boys begging to keep bidding. Sure made my wife happy. Next year was the Puppy Chow, didn't raise $70 but did pretty good, that and the fact that like 4 other families copied and made Dirt Cake! Packaging is half the fun too!

Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

A Cub Scout classic!


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

That Kitty Litter Cake was served for my 2nd baby shower-on Halloween. Weird, but I had nothing to do with it! It was really good, but almost too realistic







.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just had to add a picture as a visual...I made this once and it was hysterical! Difficult to believe, but it actually tasted pretty good









Wonder how well it would travel to Utah?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh, man - you all really do need help ! (Now, PuppyChow - that's a different story all together and a regular at Wolfwood!)


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I just had to add a picture as a visual...I made this once and it was hysterical! Difficult to believe, but it actually tasted pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Cow! You eat that? I will have serve that at our next pool party


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is sure different Golden Mom
I have never heard of that before

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ohh, so that is what the tootsie rolls are for









Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I just had to add a picture as a visual...I made this once and it was hysterical! Difficult to believe, but it actually tasted pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know leave it to you Dawn, I was going to ask Beth for a picture ............should've known you 'd be all over it









Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I think I found our dessert for the PNW Rally Potluck


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

RizFam said:


> I just had to add a picture as a visual...I made this once and it was hysterical! Difficult to believe, but it actually tasted pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know leave it to you Dawn, I was going to ask Beth for a picture ............should've known you 'd be all over it









Tami








[/quote]
Like flies on.......Tootsie Rolls??


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I showed this to Tom....I was thinking of making it for this coming weekend. We all bring covered dishes to share at the archery tournament. I think Kitty Litter cake would be a hoot...but Tom is not so sure...

Can some one post the puppy chow recipe and a pic if possible???


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> I showed this to Tom....I was thinking of making it for this coming weekend. We all bring covered dishes to share at the archery tournament. I think Kitty Litter cake would be a hoot...but Tom is not so sure...
> 
> Can some one post the puppy chow recipe and a pic if possible???


countrygirl, I found the recipe for Puppy Chow and a not so great pic, it sounds really good, but if you're going for visual effects, then I would go with the kitty litter cake, I know this first hand...you will have people doubled over with both laughter and disbelief...Go for it!!

http://cookie.allrecipes.com/az/PuppyChow.asp


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm sorry, but this is just gross!









Happy <gag> Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I would have a hard time putting a spoon in that


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Wow! That was a major bump - almost 2 years! 
We've had it several times since this post. It is really good. Just close your eyes and you don't see what your eating....LOL.

Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

A great Fear Factor Dish









Thor


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I showed this to Tom....I was thinking of making it for this coming weekend. We all bring covered dishes to share at the archery tournament. I think Kitty Litter cake would be a hoot...but Tom is not so sure...
> 
> Can some one post the puppy chow recipe and a pic if possible???


countrygirl, I found the recipe for Puppy Chow and a not so great pic, it sounds really good, but if you're going for visual effects, then I would go with the kitty litter cake, I know this first hand...you will have people doubled over with both laughter and disbelief...Go for it!!

http://cookie.allrecipes.com/az/PuppyChow.asp
[/quote]

Thanks Dawn...I think the puppy chow would be too messy for this crew in the woods. I may do the kitty litter cake...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm sorry, but this is just gross!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you won't be first in line at the Rally to have some?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm sorry, but this is just gross!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you won't be first in line at the Rally to have some?








[/quote]

Don't feel bad Doug...my dh had the same reaction.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I chickened out...and made brownies...they were good.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

My DW and I are planning to make this for our Church Pot Luck, should be great!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm sorry, but this is just gross!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you won't be first in line at the Rally to have some?








[/quote]

Jim, I won't be in line AT ALL for that!
But I will have my camera ready if you are!









Happy Trails,.
Doug


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> To funny my wife makes one called Dirt Cake and another called Puppy Chow. First year we made the Dirt Cake for the school auction it went for over $70. Had a couple families with boys begging to keep bidding. Sure made my wife happy. Next year was the Puppy Chow, didn't raise $70 but did pretty good, that and the fact that like 4 other families copied and made Dirt Cake! Packaging is half the fun too!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the recipe.


Hello! Any chance of getting your wife's "Puppy Chow" recipe. My wife is always looking for something different to make.
Thanks. bcdude


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bcdude said:


> To funny my wife makes one called Dirt Cake and another called Puppy Chow. First year we made the Dirt Cake for the school auction it went for over $70. Had a couple families with boys begging to keep bidding. Sure made my wife happy. Next year was the Puppy Chow, didn't raise $70 but did pretty good, that and the fact that like 4 other families copied and made Dirt Cake! Packaging is half the fun too!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the recipe.


Hello! Any chance of getting your wife's "Puppy Chow" recipe. My wife is always looking for something different to make.
Thanks. bcdude
[/quote]

Congrats on pulling this thread out out from 15 months ago....


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I thought the topic looked familiar...


----------

